# EGD with wire guided balloon dilation



## coderguy1939 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would appreciate any input regarding how this procedure should be coded.  I can't find any code that includes wire guidance AND balloon dilation done endoscopically.  Thanks.


----------



## debaloia (Nov 21, 2008)

I would use:

  43245  Upper gastrointestinal endoscopy including esophagus, stomach, and either the duodenum and/or jejunum as appropriate; with dilation of gastric outlet for obstruction (eg, balloon, guide wire, bougie)


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 21, 2008)

How about 43248?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.  This a dilation of the esophagus, so I don't think 43245 would work.  I looked at the lay description of 43248 and it states that a dilator is passed over the guide wire to perform dilation and increasingly larger dilators can be used, but it does not state balloon dilation.  Does anyone know definitively if 43248 includes balloon dilation?


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Whether balloon or other device is used for dilation, my system takes me to 43248.
I think the key phrase here is "over guide wire".


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,
43245 is only correct , I feel too-


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 24, 2008)

*balloon*



coderguy1939 said:


> Thanks for your responses.  This a dilation of the esophagus, so I don't think 43245 would work.  I looked at the lay description of 43248 and it states that a dilator is passed over the guide wire to perform dilation and increasingly larger dilators can be used, but it does not state balloon dilation.  Does anyone know definitively if 43248 includes balloon dilation?



I used 3M and went through this selecting EGD, dilation, balloon, over guidewire, and ended up with 43248. After checking the CPT then to confirm, I would use the 43248 as it indicates guidewire.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 25, 2008)

THanks for the input.


----------



## Shaheedahp (Dec 1, 2008)

I usually use 43248 if the scope was passed through the 2nd portion of the duodenum. If the scope didn't go pass the stomach I would use 43245...


----------



## Shaheedahp (Dec 1, 2008)

43248 is definitely ballloon dilation. I use this code all he time...


----------



## coderguy1939 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.  Really appreciate it.


----------

